# Manual Tranny from 5cyl mate up to a 4cyl



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 85 quantum wagon with the 1.8l automatic and was given a tranny from a 5cyl sedan. Question is will this mount up just fine? if so i plan on using all 5cyl parts, like clutch, flywheel, axles and so on. I am getting mixed opinions from a couple of other vw guys.


----------



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

nope... completly different on how mounts to engine...


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

damn. Thanks for the info. I guess i will go after the Audi 80/90 or 4000 model trannies then for that 5spd.


----------



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

80/90 wrong tranny still... fox.. quantium.. 4k.. id say dasher.. but they only 4 speed..


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

Is it a syncro?


----------



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

syncro = 5banger.. not 4.. 

also till 1990s all syncro and quattro were stick shift.. v8 audi was 1st auto option..


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

vwsnaps said:


> Is it a syncro?


 nope  

Hey how is your wagon going Snaps?


----------

